# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  What countries DO NOT require a visa for Ukraine citizens?

## AHovey

Hello All- 
I tried unsuccesfully to get a travel visa for my girlfriend to visit the USA. She is a citizen of the Ukraine. Now we would like to meet in a country that does not require her to obtain a visa. Does anybody have a list of countries that will allow a Ukraine citizen to travel to without a visa? Maybe somebody has advice or suggestions? Anything is appreciated. 
Many thanks. 
-Alan

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

How about you visiting the Ukraine? You don't need a visa and she wouldn't either!!!

----------


## Бармалей

I think any of the Euro-zone countries, right? Or is it just for people COMING from them to Ukraine that don't (ie was it a reciprocal no-visa policy or not?)? Besides that, probably Iraq. Although I don't think that's quite the most popular tourist destination right now...

----------


## TATY

The new Ukrainian government just made the decision, so of course it is not reciprocal. 
Euro-zone = Countries that use the Euro currency, and that is not the same as the EU. 
Ukrainian visas are not required for visitors from the EU, as well as Norway, the Switzerland and then places like the US, Japan. 
Really though did they not let her in or did you just mess up the application? Try the UK, I don't think it's very hard for a Ukrainian to come on holiday here.

----------


## AHovey

Thank you everyone for your advice and suggestions. To answer a couple of your queeries: 
1. I have been to Ukraine on a few occasions. We are trying to find a place that we can both we can travel to and enjoy a holiday. 
2. The visa application and papers we definitely in order before her interview. She was denied based on her being a 21 year old single girl. The interviewer felt as though she would not have the incentive to return to Ukraine after her visit. Trivial stuff. Aside from a fiancee visa, it will be difficult for her to visit the USA. 
Once again, thanks for the advice and any suggestions are greatly appreciated!

----------


## TATY

> Thank you everyone for your advice and suggestions. To answer a couple of your queeries: 
> 1. I have been to Ukraine on a few occasions. We are trying to find a place that we can both we can travel to and enjoy a holiday. 
> 2. The visa application and papers we definitely in order before her interview. She was denied based on her being a 21 year old single girl. The interviewer felt as though she would not have the incentive to return to Ukraine after her visit. Trivial stuff. Aside from a fiancee visa, it will be difficult for her to visit the USA. 
> Once again, thanks for the advice and any suggestions are greatly appreciated!

 She'll get into the EU fine.... I think.... 
Can't you get married? Or pretend to be engaged?

----------


## Scotland to Russia

> Originally Posted by AHovey  Thank you everyone for your advice and suggestions. To answer a couple of your queeries: 
> 1. I have been to Ukraine on a few occasions. We are trying to find a place that we can both we can travel to and enjoy a holiday. 
> 2. The visa application and papers we definitely in order before her interview. She was denied based on her being a 21 year old single girl. The interviewer felt as though she would not have the incentive to return to Ukraine after her visit. Trivial stuff. Aside from a fiancee visa, it will be difficult for her to visit the USA. 
> Once again, thanks for the advice and any suggestions are greatly appreciated!   She'll get into the EU fine.... I think.... 
> Can't you get married? Or pretend to be engaged?

 
Well that does not include the U.K. my gf(21 too)  was refused a visa here because of the same reasons for your gf, If she had a job and and flat to return too the visa would have been graunted. As you say no incentive to return visible. 
As for other EU countries I have no idea.
There are nice areas in Turkey you could both go as Visas there are just purchased for pennies on entry.

----------


## Бармалей

> There are nice areas in Turkey you could both go as Visas there are just purchased for pennies on entry.

 Yes, I hear the Turkish prisons are a gas! And of course, there's always Turkish delight and Turkey sandwiches.

----------


## Scotland to Russia

[quote=Бармалей] 

> There are nice areas in Turkey you could both go as Visas there are just purchased for pennies on entry.

 Yes, I hear the Turkish prisons are a gas .[/quote:2sdo1dms] 
And what type of gas would that be

----------


## Scotland to Russia

[quote=Бармалей] 

> There are nice areas in Turkey you could both go as Visas there are just purchased for pennies on entry.

 Yes, I hear the Turkish prisons are a gas .[/quote:1sk0q4uc] 
And what type of gas would that be

----------


## TATY

[quote=Бармалей] 

> There are nice areas in Turkey you could both go as Visas there are just purchased for pennies on entry.

 Yes, I hear the Turkish prisons are a gas! And of course, there's always Turkish delight and Turkey sandwiches.[/quote:2bc4ij0u] 
I don't know what you are talking about. Visas are legally purchased on entry. And Turkey is a very very popular tourist destination.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

I had a great time in Istanbul in 2001! That's a great idea! You both go to Istanbul! You will love it!!!

----------


## Бармалей

"Joey, have you ever been in a Turkish prison?"

----------


## basurero

Go to Buenos Aires. Very romantic destinateion.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Go to Buenos Aires. Very romantic destinateion.

  Couldn't you think of a destination *a little* further away from Ukraine???  ::

----------


## basurero

In all reality, It's only a little further than America.

----------


## mashamania

> "Joey, have you ever been in a Turkish prison?"

 Guess nobody got your "Midnight Express" reference, so now you had to resort to an "Airplane" reference.   ::

----------


## Бармалей

Betcha don't have to have any visas for Antarctica...surfs up, dude!

----------


## Бармалей

> [
> Guess nobody got your "Midnight Express" reference, so now you had to resort to an "Airplane" reference.

 You're right: not even I got the Midnight Express reference, since I have no idea what that is...  ::

----------


## mashamania

> Originally Posted by mashamania  [
> Guess nobody got your "Midnight Express" reference, so now you had to resort to an "Airplane" reference.     You're right: not even I got the Midnight Express reference, since I have no idea what that is...

 lol!  ::  I thought you were refering to the old movie Midnight Express, as  that Airplane quote was, when you made that crack about Turkish prisons. Turkish prisons have gotten somewhat of a notorious reputation, at least in the US, ever since that movie came out as the stereotypical hellish prison of foreign countries. But the movie was based on a true story, for whatever that's worth.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> In all reality, It's only a little further than America.

 Maybe in your reality, but in the real world its almost 50% further away! 
Kiev - US west coast = 6000 miles
Kiev - Buenos Aires = 8000 miles

----------


## basurero

> Originally Posted by basurero  In all reality, It's only a little further than America.   Maybe in your reality, but in the real world its almost 50% further away! 
> Kiev - US west coast = 6000 miles
> Kiev - Buenos Aires = 8000 miles

 Exactly my point. Only 2000 km further. That's got to be only about 2.5 hrs longer...

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie        Originally Posted by basurero  In all reality, It's only a little further than America.   Maybe in your reality, but in the real world its almost 50% further away! 
> Kiev - US west coast = 6000 miles
> Kiev - Buenos Aires = 8000 miles   Exactly my point. Only 2000 km further. That's got to be only about 2.5 hrs longer...

 A) 2000 miles = 3200 km
B) Jet airplane ~= 800 km/hr -> 4 hr  ::

----------


## basurero

Oops. But it's still not long.  ::

----------

